# Girl, 13, Fatally Struck by Train in Huron Township



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 16, 2011)

> HURON TOWNSHIP, Mich. (WJBK) - We are told that 13-year-old Shyan Frye was on her way to meet a friend, but she never made it.
> "She texted me and said she was on her way to my house," said Tiana Johnson. "I waited awhile, and then her mom called me asking if she had got there yet because she wasn't answering her phone and she seemed worried. So, I called her and she wasn't answering, texted her, and then I walked down Inkster and saw the cops and the train and everything."


http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/andrea_isom/girl-fatally-struck-by-train-in-huron-township-20110415-wpms


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 16, 2011)

Good. Hopefully her friends have learned to be more careful around trains.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like a suicide to me.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 17, 2011)

It "sounds" like another careless teenager, who isn't aware of the danger that train tracks present, ESPECIALLY when wearing headphones and listening to music on a PDA/Phone........

it's sad, it's stoopid, it's Darwinism, but if you were the child's parents, it wouldn't matter HOW you child died, it'd be a tragedy.

"Back in the day" when more Americans traveled by rail, there was a greater "knowledge" of the dangers that railroads presented. Today, with railroads "largely hidden" from "Sally-Teenager-Public" they just don't put the connections of DEATH and WALKING DOWN TRAIN TRACKS together.....


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 17, 2011)

rrdude said:


> It "sounds" like another careless teenager, who isn't aware of the danger that train tracks present, ESPECIALLY when wearing headphones and listening to music on a PDA/Phone.......


Random tangent: Nobody owns a "PDA" anymore. We have old fashioned MP3 players and smartphones.

Sorry, it reminded me of how quickly technology makes itself worthless.


----------



## leemell (Apr 17, 2011)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > It "sounds" like another careless teenager, who isn't aware of the danger that train tracks present, ESPECIALLY when wearing headphones and listening to music on a PDA/Phone.......
> ...


Oooops, I still use my Palm V and I believe that is a PDA.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 17, 2011)

daxomni said:


> Sounds like a suicide to me.


Sounds like someone if jumping to conclusions without any evidence.



> The train conductor says he sounded the horn. The crossing lights and bars were operating as they should, but he says Frye never stopped.


I'd like to see that!


----------



## DET63 (Apr 17, 2011)

Was she texting when she was killed?


----------



## Jessica Frye (May 11, 2011)

Shyan was MY DAUGHTER! She was NOT suicidal... idiots! She lived here and rode her bike like all kids should be able to do ON HER OWN STREET! May Karma seek you and may you feel my pain


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2011)

I seriously doubt that the train swerved out of it's path to hit her.

I'm sorry for your loss, and I agree kids should be able to play outside - provided they're taught basic safety like "Don't get in front of a train".


----------



## Cristian (May 12, 2011)

Do all Amtrak locos have the video cameras mounted in the cab?


----------



## AlanB (May 13, 2011)

Cristian said:


> Do all Amtrak locos have the video cameras mounted in the cab?


Yes, I believe that all Amtrak engines are now equipped with video.

All RR's are moving to do that as far too many times claims are made that the gates weren't down or this wasn't working or he didn't blow the horn, etc. So with video and event recorders on the engines, RR's are now in a position to refute any such claims, if and when they are made. And I'm not suggesting that will be the case in this particular tragedy.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 13, 2011)

Jessica Frye said:


> Shyan was MY DAUGHTER! She was NOT suicidal... idiots! She lived here and rode her bike like all kids should be able to do ON HER OWN STREET! May Karma seek you and may you feel my pain


What on earth is the point of actively wishing harm upon total strangers?


----------



## MaribelRios (May 23, 2011)

Dont u understand... If this were to happen to somone you love.. You would think differently.. What shes saying is that she was smarter than to commit suicide.. It was an accident so just leave it at that.....


----------



## Spokker (May 23, 2011)

Jessica Frye said:


> May Karma seek you and may you feel my pain


Karma doesn't exist. 
Suicide is not uncommon in train vs. pedestrian accidents so such speculation is not surprising. If it was not suicide then it was probably negligence on the part of the victim.

On Internet forums, people tend to discuss an issue or story in full and don't couch their words or avoid speculation. If this sounds demeaning or unacceptable to you, consider not seeking out articles about your daughter on the Internet.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 23, 2011)

MaribelRios said:


> What shes saying is that she was smarter than to commit suicide.. It was an accident so just leave it at that.....


I don't agree with the suggestion that someone who commits suicide is inherently less intelligent than someone who fatally misjudges their proximity to a moving train. That is not to say everyone who gets hit by a train is unintelligent, just that I don't agree that the act of suicide implies a lack of intelligence or wisdom.


----------



## battalion51 (May 24, 2011)

You have to feel a certain amount of empathy for the family. No one ever wants to lose a loved one, regardless of the circumstance. For me, though the people I send my deepest regrets to are the Engineer(s) and Conductors. These men and women have done NOTHING wrong, but have the mental anguish associated with seeing a life be extinguished, or having to find the body. These guys are the ones that have to go home and think, "What if we would've dwelled another 30 seconds at that last stop" "What if I would've put a little more air on coming into that slow order?" There's no easy fix. Some bounce back better than others. But at the end of the day EVERYONE has to remember to LOOK, LISTEN, LIVE!


----------



## Unknown (Jun 14, 2011)

Rest in Peace Shy <3 you will be forever loved and missed...although i did not get the pleasure of knowing you, i do know your sister who has deeply affected my life and your a important piece of her and you will forever be in my thoughts and prayers


----------

